# Back Ground of Neptune Risk International (Maritime Security Service)



## tgthainguyen (Mar 4, 2009)

Good day all,

Now I am working for one shipping company in Vietnam as the Legal and Safety Dept.. In next some days, our company vessel will transit Aden gulf and now we intend to hire a maritime security service (Neptune Risk International) for safety of crew, the vessel and cargo. However, I am not clear about the background of this company, pls kindly give me any info about this company for my ref so that I can decide to hire them or not.

Thank you very much for all.


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Some information on Neptune Risk's website www.neptune-risk.com but for security reasons nothing to indicate by whom and where from the organisation is operated. Must be a substantial operation as they have their own private naval vessel.

Dennis.


----------



## greektoon (Oct 17, 2008)

Can't speak for Neptune but came across an old scamster I used to know and he is now in that line of work.......be very careful.

Perhaps IMO / BIMCO / INTERCARGO / INTERTANKO can help.


----------



## frebodouz (Jun 2, 2009)

*Neptune Risk*

Hi, I met them in London at the combating piracy conference Marseq (www.marseq.com), they came across as they knew what they were doing, and have done quite a few operations in the Gulf of Aden. Check out www.neptune-risk.com Also they are linked to Massida Logistics, the leading shipping agent in Djibouti and GAC the biggest agent in the middle east, so they have all the logistics sorted out.


----------



## tgthainguyen (Mar 4, 2009)

Dear all,

Our Company have hired an team from Neptune for assisting our crew as the vessel transited Aden. She had safely transit Aden on the end of May 09'.

Thank you very much.


----------



## In the Know (Dec 21, 2009)

Essentially Neptune Risk are Massida Logistics. However, if you use them then quite frankly you have money to burn. They DO NOT have their own ship but hire the services of another security firm which can be contacted directly and then they add a whopping great mark up to those services. They ARE NOT a licenced security operator in Djibouti and carry NO GUN OR ARMS handling certificate as required under Djiboutian law.

You really would be better off contacting Bruno PARDIGON on +253 35 03 13. He handles all security licences on behalf of the Djiboutian government and can advise you accordingly.


----------



## In the Know (Dec 21, 2009)

frebodouz said:


> Hi, I met them in London at the combating piracy conference Marseq (www.marseq.com), they came across as they knew what they were doing, and have done quite a few operations in the Gulf of Aden. Check out www.neptune-risk.com Also they are linked to Massida Logistics, the leading shipping agent in Djibouti and GAC the biggest agent in the middle east, so they have all the logistics sorted out.


They had done NO operations when he met you in London. The only ops they did were to pick up security men from the airport and deliver to the port on behalf of GAC clients!


----------

